

Telegram under DDos Attack - Garbage
https://twitter.com/telegram/status/619451363559350272

======
mooley
This appears to be ongoing.

[https://twitter.com/telegram/status/619837611419521024](https://twitter.com/telegram/status/619837611419521024)

------
fadzlan
Right now its global already.
[https://twitter.com/telegram/status/619515927353278464](https://twitter.com/telegram/status/619515927353278464)

